# Printmaster for Avery Labels???



## jcatblum (Nov 29, 2013)

I always see people posting questions about the best software for labels, but I am not sure that anyone has ever said if printmaster will work for ALL label sizes.

 I have used Avery's online label design & prefer that over downloading templates. However, I would like to design avery style labels without needing to be connecting to the internet. 
 Will Printmaster do all Avery label sizes? I was looking at verson 18.1 since it seems to have better reviews than other versions on Amazon.

 I would like a program that is easy to use (can you say dummy proof) & will allow all label sizes, any other suggestions?

 ~~I have considered photoshop, but honestly I don't want anything that complicated. 

 Maybe we need a label sticky, different reviews on software, where to buy labels or have printed.


----------



## samirish (Nov 29, 2013)

I have used printmaster with Avery labels and I will say most of the time I do not have any problems.  If there is an odd size, there is a way to adjust the size of the template.  Honestly its not hard to do.  Im not very good on computers and I could never master photoshop.

I will always use printmaster.


----------



## jcatblum (Nov 29, 2013)

Good to hear samirish! I use mostly "common" size labels, the oddest ones are prob for lipbalm tubes.
  I have a CRAZY expensive software for my embroidery machine (4D professional for Viking machines). I bought an entire DVD series for lessons on how to work it. Think there are over 20 hours of classes. Would not be able to use a fraction of the features without those DVDs, not interested in another program that requires that much effort!


----------



## lsg (Nov 29, 2013)

I use PrintMaster for all of my labels.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 1, 2013)

We have printshop V.23 & it only has a few labels on it, I am going to order printmaster & hopefully between the 2 programs I will find something I like. If not I will be forced to educate myself on photoshop, or make one of my teenagers create my labels.


----------



## austinfarm (Mar 21, 2014)

*avery labels*

Thank you, i was looking to buy a program this morning, as the avery website, not only crashed this week, but lost all 183 saved label projects.  Since I have to start over, I guess I will be purchasing print master


----------



## yadonm (Mar 21, 2014)

I use print master to make bands around my soap.  After you play around with it a while it works great.  No labels required.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 21, 2014)

austinfarm said:


> Thank you, i was looking to buy a program this morning, as the avery website, not only crashed this week, but lost all 183 saved label projects.  Since I have to start over, I guess I will be purchasing print master




oh good grief! sorry to hear that


----------



## anani (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been using Printshop Deluxe forever and absolutely love it. It has pretty much every label I've ever needed.


----------



## songwind (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't even know PrintMaster and PrintShop were still going. I had those for my Commodore 64 in the 80s. Whoa.

For my labels, I've been designing in InkScape (a vector graphics program) and then laying out the label w/ my word processor (LibreOffice).


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Apr 13, 2014)

I use the downloadable Avery DesignPro 5, free download, that seems to have all the Avery labels, or most of them, and it's pretty easy to  use. Depending on what style I are doing, sometimes I just use tables in Word and then cut the strips with a paper cutter.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 13, 2014)

I still use MS Publisher for my labels


----------

